

Ask HN: How to promote my free html5 games? - lessmilk

Hi HN,<p>A few weeks ago I started a pet project: build one new html5 game per week [0]. I already submitted this project to HN, and got a lot of positive feedback [1].<p>My goal now is to get more people interested in my little project. I&#x27;ve posted about it mainly on reddit and here. Do you know any good community&#x2F;blog&#x2F;website that can be interested to talk about this kind of project?<p>Thanks for your help!<p>[0] My project: www.lessmilk.com<p>[1] Previous HN thread: news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7036486
======
codez
Cool project. I started something similar but other projects took my time.

IMHO, to get more exposure with a project, make it cool, that's all there is
to it so that other people want to look at it or share it. The question is,
what are they getting from looking at it? and that's how you get exposure.

If it gets hits on here and it's up on github or somewhere then it's going to
get viewed if people see it as popular or worthy of sharing.

To be honest though and in my opinion, don't implement to get exposure,
implement it for yourself and if exposure comes then that's great.

There was the person that did something like 160 apps over 160 days. That was
cool so got a lot of coverage.

I'd maybe add links to tutorials on how you did each game or something or
provide a way for people to learn as they go along. That would be helpful and
then you'd get exposure.

Anyway, that's just my two cents on the issue.

